

The Future of Algorithm Development - doppenhe
http://blog.algorithmia.com/post/113414162819/the-future-of-algorithm-development

======
mrobins
I've been playing around with Algorithmia in beta for awhile and recently
integrated a specific use-case into our production platform. I was skeptical
at first but it's turned out to be an awesome way to offload certain types of
code development. It's an awesome tool for certain projects and I'm excited to
have it as an option. Congrats team!

~~~
doppenhe
Thanks! We are excited to have you on board.

------
ravimik
Congrats on the public launch. There are already several algorithms in the
repo that will allow us to provider greater insights to our customers. I'm
looking forward to trying it out soon!

